# Prozac + Buspar?



## poot (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi, I'm currently on 20mg prozac and have been for almost 6 weeks. It has helped with my depression but I've recently realized that Social Anxiety is the biggest problem for me. 

I told my doc that the prozac has been helpful for depression but not so much for anxiety. He said I could add Buspar onto the Prozac to help or switch to a better SSRI for social anxiety such as Zoloft.

So basically what I'm wondering is how was your experience with an SSRI + Buspar. I've already read about Buspar by itself but I was wondering if its more effective in addition to an SSRI. Any information would be helpful, thanks.


----------



## KurtG85 (Sep 19, 2008)

Buspar has been found in studies to be a lot more effective when used in combination with an SSRI. Buspar can be quite helpful for anxiety. Everyone will react uniquely however so you just have to try it yourself to see how you will do on that combo.


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

somone told me buspar was a sugar pill


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

MissMay1977 said:


> somone told me buspar was a sugar pill


That would be me and probably 90% who've tried it. I can't think of any drug more commonly rated as a sugar pill than Buspar.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

Buspar is useless for SA IMHO, but if used to augment SSRIs it's probably a different story.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

buspar sucks


----------

